# How can I drive my 1970 Rolls-Royce Silver Shadow for Uber or Lyft or?



## gringostar714 (9 mo ago)

I just bought a classic 1970 Rolls-Royce Silver Shadow right hand drive. It's in pristine condition and I love to drive it. But it's just me and my dog mostly. How can I drive the car for Uber or Lyft or legally?


----------



## Seaside_Slider (9 mo ago)

Go to Cuba. You’ll be a star.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

Time machine back to 1975 and then you can but in today time not happening…


----------



## WI_Hedgehog (Aug 16, 2021)

U/L isn't set up for that, a private limo service might be able to handle that and charge enough that they can pay you enough to keep up on maintenance.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

WI_Hedgehog said:


> U/L isn't set up for that, a private limo service might be able to handle that and charge enough that they can pay you enough to keep up on maintenance.


Just not that no one should drive a classic like that unless for certain clientele…


----------



## Classified (Feb 8, 2018)

Sign up to drive in another car, 

then just use this instead, but, you may not last long, rider may report you for wrong car,


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

Them old cars drive like shit. He knows it. Break down all the time.ever see a rolls with 100k on it.. o


----------



## gringostar714 (9 mo ago)

Classified said:


> Sign up to drive in another car,
> 
> then just use this instead, but, you may not last long, rider may report you for wrong car,


Yeah. I thought about that. But, I wouldn't have any insurance. I'd be completely uninsured.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Get your limo license and commercial insurance and hang out by the airport.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Pax wouldn't appreciate driving in this classic automobile and the extremely poor gas mileage would make every trip a financial loss.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

gringostar714 said:


> I just bought a classic 1970 Rolls-Royce Silver Shadow right hand drive. It's in pristine condition and I love to drive it. But it's just me and my dog mostly. How can I drive the car for Uber or Lyft or legally?
> View attachment 655515


Nice car but you can not. Paint it white and drive it at weddings at a thousand dollars a shot.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

There is a classic car drive share app






Classic Car Rentals | Classic Car-Share | Hagerty DriveShare


Classic car rentals available to rent for a couple of hours to a few days. Got a classic car? List it with DriveShare to share the passion and support your hobby.




driveshare.com


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Even if you are serious the car is too old anyway


----------

